# Shades of gold



## devin (Feb 12, 2007)

Here's a look I did a couple of weeks ago. I don't remember exactly what I was wearing, but I did list what I could remember. Oh and sorry for the huuuuge pics! The resize never works for me.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Eyes: retrospeck, goldmine, antiqued, suspicion, saddle, #3 lashes, smolder e/k, blacktrack fluidline
Cheeks: refined golden bronzer
Lips: hodepodge l/l, vital spark l/g


----------



## *Luna* (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW, you are gorgeous and your eyes look amazing!


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 12, 2007)

yay i love when you post!! flawless as always. the e/s combo really makes your eye colour pop! love it.


----------



## amoona (Feb 12, 2007)

omg just gorgeous! golds n browns are my thing and u look gorgeous wearing them!


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 12, 2007)

WOW! Lookin' good!


----------



## mistella (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful!!! your eyes look amazing


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 12, 2007)

Flawless and very gorgeous!


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## foxyqt (Feb 12, 2007)

wow Devin! looks gorgeous =D


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 12, 2007)

absolutely stunning.


----------



## sassygirl224 (Feb 12, 2007)

oooooooooomg, you are sooooo pretty!  this look is fantastic, i love it so much!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 12, 2007)

Flawless


----------



## linkas (Feb 12, 2007)

Pretty eyes! Beauty!


----------



## lvgz (Feb 12, 2007)

devin! do you remember me? i talked to you about specktra a few months back at your workplace. i just msged you, please pm back

btw, great fotd. gorgeous!


----------



## mellz (Feb 12, 2007)

Crazy beautiful! OMG...LOL I love this so much. I'm definitely going to have to try it. You're beautiful!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 12, 2007)

I love this, its beautiful!!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Feb 12, 2007)

You look so beautiful and so does your makeup. I love the look.


----------



## hotpink1326 (Feb 12, 2007)

You are absolutly GOURGOUS!!!! Love the whole look!


----------



## Esperanza (Feb 12, 2007)

That's beautiful.


----------



## n_c (Feb 12, 2007)

Looks gorgeous!


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Feb 12, 2007)

wow. gorgeous!


----------



## doniad101 (Feb 12, 2007)

You look gorgeous! I love this look on you! I have to practice your past tutorials and use these colors to see how they come out on me! Wonderful job! Thanks for posting!


----------



## ebonyannette (Feb 12, 2007)

Very pretty, you skin looks great, what foundation do you use?


----------



## slvrlips (Feb 12, 2007)

gorgeous! 
very pretty
you brows are flawless


----------



## miss_lacey (Feb 12, 2007)

wow u are gorgeous!!! ur eyes are so striking


----------



## lafemmenoir (Feb 12, 2007)

Dev, how do you get the colours to look so vibrant?  What primer do you use?  I love it, and miss your TUTS


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 12, 2007)

Awesome! The top pic is giving me a Mary J. Blige vibe.....very pretty.


----------



## dreamqueen (Feb 12, 2007)

This is just gorgeous!


----------



## tdm (Feb 12, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## User34 (Feb 12, 2007)

looks fabulous!


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 12, 2007)

LOVE IT!!! Just curious, but Retrospeck was used as a browbone higlighter right?


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Feb 12, 2007)

Beautiful eyes!


----------



## RobinG (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW. I love it.


----------



## snexce (Feb 13, 2007)

gorgeous blending!  i love the colors.


----------



## mzreyes (Feb 13, 2007)

geez your MU is always flawless!


----------



## macface (Feb 13, 2007)

you look very pretty.


----------



## Renee (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful!!


----------



## aziza (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Awesome! The top pic is giving me a Mary J. Blige vibe.....very pretty._

 
I swear I was thinking the exact same thing! Gorgeous Devin! Do you still work for MAC?


----------



## Jayne (Feb 13, 2007)

that's perfection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




you're really beautiful !


----------



## Kels823 (Feb 13, 2007)

This is flawless... absolutely flawless.


----------



## SARAHluvsMAC (Feb 13, 2007)

you are a really beautiful woman


----------



## NightMusik (Feb 13, 2007)

This is absolutly stunning! And you are so gorgeous!


----------



## Juneplum (Feb 13, 2007)

wooowww! u r all kinds of perfection miss devin


----------



## CuddleyBlossoms (Feb 13, 2007)

*wolf whistles*

Those are some sexy eyes right there. Fab combination.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Feb 13, 2007)

Agggh You are hot,.. You should post a tutorial for this look in the tutorial contest challenge!


----------



## salvador4dali (Feb 13, 2007)

you look absolutely amazing. My jaw hit the ground when i saw you!


----------



## devin (Feb 13, 2007)

yes darling i remember you. i replied to your pm. come see me!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lvgz* 

 
_devin! do you remember me? i talked to you about specktra a few months back at your workplace. i just msged you, please pm back

btw, great fotd. gorgeous!_


----------



## devin (Feb 13, 2007)

i use concealer followed by paint and then pack the colors on using the 239 brush.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lafemmenoir* 

 
_Dev, how do you get the colours to look so vibrant? What primer do you use? I love it, and miss your TUTS_


----------



## devin (Feb 13, 2007)

retrospeck is on the inner lid. i used nc15 studiofinish concealer as a highlight.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_LOVE IT!!! Just curious, but Retrospeck was used as a browbone higlighter right?_


----------



## devin (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you sweetie! Yes I still work for Mac. It will be a year in May....time flies by so fast!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SumtingSweet* 

 
_I swear I was thinking the exact same thing! Gorgeous Devin! Do you still work for MAC?_


----------



## devin (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you all darling's! You all sure know how to boost a ladies self-esteem!


----------



## Fairybelle (Feb 13, 2007)

Mooove over Barbie!! devin is the face of the moment!  Beautiful, flawless application. You are blessed with gorgeous eyes!


----------



## almondeyez81 (Feb 13, 2007)

You look so gorgeous as always.total Hottie!


----------



## kiannack (Feb 14, 2007)

ur makeup is flawless, just gorgeous


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 14, 2007)

gurl,i always luv your FOTDs


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Feb 14, 2007)

Your totally gorgeous!!...love your skin..its flawless as well as your makeup!


----------



## IcePrincess2250 (Feb 14, 2007)

damn girl you are beautiful, and your makeup is hot!!


----------



## Jeannine8 (Feb 14, 2007)

This is gorgeous


----------



## user79 (Feb 14, 2007)

Gorgeous, just lovely.


----------



## Daligani (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow, you have some _KILLER_ eyes, lady!!!!!
I love it. I can't think of anything else lol I just _love it_.


----------



## Pearlette (Feb 14, 2007)

you are VERY beautiful


----------



## chups (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow !!!! I loooove ! Its gorgeous !!
Please, may you explain me how do you do your brows ? Cause i love them, they have such a perfect shape !!


----------



## Pink_minx (Feb 14, 2007)

JUST FLAWLESS.  You are really talented at putting mu on so perfectly! gold looks lovely on you.


----------



## happy*phantom (Feb 15, 2007)

stunning and hot!!!


----------



## devin (Feb 15, 2007)

i outline them using studiofinish concealer with the 242 brush. the i fill them in using the 266 brush with espresso eyeshadow. i use embark eyeshadow underneath and fade it up into the brows to take away the line to get them even on both sides using the 266 brush and then set them with clear brow set. hope that makes sense. let me know if you need more of an explanation.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chups* 

 
_Wow !!!! I loooove ! Its gorgeous !!
Please, may you explain me how do you do your brows ? Cause i love them, they have such a perfect shape !!_


----------



## prsfynestmami (Feb 16, 2007)

Love love love it!


----------



## lipshock (Feb 16, 2007)

My goodness, you are so flawless  ... and your makeup too!  Wow, this is such a gorgeous look.  Seriously, come to Maryland and do my makeup like every day.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Feb 16, 2007)

wow so beautiful


----------



## honeebee (Mar 2, 2007)

Hot Hot Hot!!!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Mar 2, 2007)

perfection!


----------



## snowkei (Mar 2, 2007)

just amazing!


----------



## whisper2scream (Mar 2, 2007)

All I can say is.. WOW


----------



## foxyqt (Mar 2, 2007)

beautiful eyes =)


----------



## circe221 (Mar 2, 2007)

Absolutely flawless!!! Beautiful!


----------



## MissDiva (Oct 12, 2007)

your skin is flawless,oh wow you are sooo beautiful!


----------



## janwa09 (Oct 12, 2007)

You've got gorgeous eyes


----------



## AppleDiva (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW


----------



## snowkei (Oct 13, 2007)

amazing


----------



## chrisantiss (Oct 13, 2007)

beautiful look


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 13, 2007)

you are so beautiful . I love this


----------



## pichima (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG. awesome!


----------



## pugmommy7 (Oct 13, 2007)

breathtaking


----------



## jess1cuh (Oct 13, 2007)

your skin and your makeup are FLAWLESS!! 
teachmeteachme!


----------



## Sikfrmthemirror (Oct 14, 2007)

gorgeous


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 19, 2007)

Gorgeous = ) I love the gold eyes and the eyebrows, and the lips and the cheecks.


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 19, 2007)

This makes your eyes pop like crazy!


----------



## frocher (Oct 19, 2007)

This is such a gorgeous look,  I love it!


----------



## girlsaidwhat (Oct 19, 2007)

You look beautiful...and your eyes just pop!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## makemeupbabii (Oct 19, 2007)

omg. totally hot!


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 19, 2007)

Really sophisticated. I dig it.


----------



## anickia (Oct 19, 2007)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Oct 19, 2007)

omg you look gorgeous! and on the last picture your eyes look sooo like rihanna's


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Oct 19, 2007)

omg i have a crush on you ehhehe


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 21, 2007)

Beautiful!  I adore the colours!


----------



## Dimplez819 (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Glow =0)


----------



## devin (Oct 22, 2007)

thank you so much for all of the wonderful compliments!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Oct 22, 2007)

As lovely as it gets... You're fab!!! I love your posts....


----------



## silgava (Oct 23, 2007)

you have beautiful eyes!!


----------



## daFilli (Oct 23, 2007)

Roalty!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks great! Me like a lot!!!


----------



## DevinGirl (Oct 23, 2007)

Absolutely positively gorgeous.  W-o-w.


----------



## indiagirl73 (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow... you are stunning and wear makeup so well! Lovely look


----------



## chrisantiss (Nov 14, 2007)

beautiful look


----------

